# Боли в спине



## Irina-Zlata (9 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Ирина Борисовна. Мне 57 лет. С 30-ти лет болят разные области позвоночника. В 35 лет была сделана операция на шейном отделе позвоночника ( 2 грыжи  ). Боли в спине, головная боль, судороги в ступнях очень мешают полноценно жить. Прошу помочь советами по методике лечения для облегчения боли. Последние снимки прикрепляю.Благодарю за помощь.


----------



## La murr (10 Мар 2017)

@Irina-Zlata, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2017)

Irina-Zlata написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Ирина Борисовна. Мне 57 лет. С 30-ти лет болят разные области позвоночника. В 35 лет была сделана операция на шейном отделе позвоночника ( 2 грыжи  ). Боли в спине, головная боль, судороги в ступнях очень мешают полноценно жить. Прошу помочь советами по методике лечения для облегчения боли. Последние снимки прикрепляю.Благодарю за помощь.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 100237 Посмотреть вложение 100238 Посмотреть вложение 100239 Посмотреть вложение 100240 Посмотреть вложение 100241 Посмотреть вложение 100242


Боли в спине (где?), головная боль, судороги в ступнях.
Как-то не вяжется с шейным отделом.


----------



## Irina-Zlata (11 Мар 2017)

Боли в шейном и грудном отделе позвоночника. Сводит ступни, как правило в холодное время года.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2017)

В шейном и грудном, как раз возможно.
Холод, сам причина.


----------

